# corners & K3



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I know no one really knows at this point but for those of you who can tell where the power/charging controls are do you think the covers that use corners will have any interference.  I have horrible eyes and cant really tell.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I think the charging port is on the bottom.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's a link to the K3 user guide:
http://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle_User%27s_Guide_English.pdf

Page 29 shows a diagram and the port is on the bottom.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One would hope the people designing the covers will realize where they are and design accordingly.   I can't see where it's going to be a problem for most manufacturers. . . . .


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm worried about Oberon being able to make a K3 cover with corners, not because of the bottom controls but because of less space aroung the keyboard. I don't know how they can avoid obscuring some of the keys. I hope they don't have to make it in a velcro version only. That would be a dealbreaker for me. And I already have an Oberon picked out for my K3!  

Here are comparison photos of the fronts of the K2 and the K3. Does anyone see how corners could be used on the bottom, or the top for that matter? Hopefully, the clever people at Oberon will come up with something. I've ordered the red Amazon cover with light for protection in the meantime.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree DD. I don't see how they'll be able to use corners without covering up the buttons. Hopefully they'll come up with something.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

DD said:


> Here are comparison photos of the fronts of the K2 and the K3. Does anyone see how corners could be used on the bottom, or the top for that matter? Hopefully, the clever people at Oberon will come up with something. I've ordered the red Amazon cover with light for protection in the meantime.


Hmmm. That's a really good point, DD. I had trouble with the corners on my Oberon cover. The right top one got stretchy or something and a couple of times my K2 slipped out. I had to put a bit of velcro on the top to hold it in. I'm actually not completely averse to going with velcro but it is looking like some sort of hinge/corner/velcro combination may be the way to go with the K3.

I have a friend who is waiting to see what the K3 feels like in her hands before deciding what cover to get. That makes sense to me. I can't see reading it naked though. I've spilled or knocked pop/water too many times around my Kindles not to realize a cover provides needed protection from me.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I agree DD. I don't see how they'll be able to use corners without covering up the buttons. Hopefully they'll come up with something.


I hope so. I never bought an Oberon for my K1. Although I loved the look of them, I just couldn't stand the idea of stick-on velcro on my Kindle.

Maybe they can make the corners even narrower than on the latest K2 covers and use 4 of them, one on the upper right instead of a bungee to make it more stable. Being narrower would make it easier to get the Kindle out when we want to without having to have the bungee. Not that Oberon is asking for my suggestions.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Medge for my Sony Touch. I know the buttons are not near the bottom on the Touch. But the cover has four corners and they cover a very minimal amount of space. Because the reader is smaller the corners can be smaller. I'm wondering if Oberon will be able to do the same thing.
http://www.medgestore.com/products/prs600-trip.psp Look at the second picture to see what I'm trying to describe.
deb


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> I have a Medge for my Sony Touch. I know the buttons are not near the bottom on the Touch. But the cover has four corners and they cover a very minimal amount of space. Because the reader is smaller the corners can be smaller. I'm wondering if Oberon will be able to do the same thing.
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/prs600-trip.psp Look at the second picture to see what I'm trying to describe.
> deb


That's a good idea, deb. The M-edge corners are sewn with a 'cupped' effect to them, instead of a straight band like the Oberon corners. It would give the bottom some stability. The Kindle could rest in them and they'd still be able to use the bungee on the top right. That could work. They'd have to use a bit of the heavier leather that the cover is made from.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

DD, that's exactly what I was thinking.  My Sony is very secure.  And easy to get in and out.
deb


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Shetlander said:


> I had trouble with the corners on my Oberon cover. The right top one got stretchy or something and a couple of times my K2 slipped out. I had to put a bit of velcro on the top to hold it in. I'm actually not completely averse to going with velcro but it is looking like some sort of hinge/corner/velcro combination may be the way to go with the K3.


I would be very unhappy if I spent a lot of money on an Oberon case and the corners stretched enough to allow my Kindle to fall out. Especially twice.


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

One solution would be keeping the diagonal straps at the top, adding a strap across the centre (in the break between the keys and the screen), and replacing the bottom straps with raised corners, which--in conjunction with the centre strap--should hold it in place.










This would keep it nice and secure without preventing access to all the switches and plugs on the bottom of the unit. The strap across the middle might take some getting used to, of course! (And might bug some users who like skins.)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Are the switches on the bottom so far to the right and left that small corners would get in the way?


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

The switches seem to be dead centre. The issue is that the corners which are used on current cases would cover some of the buttons, so a redesign is needed.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If the switches are at the center of the bottom, then corners should be fine if they are not wide. For example, Oberon started making their corners narrower at the end of last year.  M-Edge corners could be like the ones they have at the top.  I don't have the other cover brands, so I'm not familiar with potential problems with those covering the switches.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

The port is on the bottom.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a Nook in addition to my K2i, and have a $20 cover on it that I bought off Ebay. Here's what the corners look like. Looks like something like this would work on the K3, what do you think? If the manufacturers of this $20 case can do this, surely a professional company like Oberon can do something similar.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> I would be very unhappy if I spent a lot of money on an Oberon case and the corners stretched enough to allow my Kindle to fall out. Especially twice.


I was surprised. And not thrilled. Especially when my always helpful Border Collie tried to pick up the fallen Kindle for me (fortunately, I stopped him before his teeth got near the screen) before I realized my K2 had fallen from the sofa to the carpet.

I should have contacted Oberon, but took the easy way out and just got out the velcro. I still love the cover and haven't ruled out buying another.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I have a Nook in addition to my K2i, and have a $20 cover on it that I bought off Ebay. Here's what the corners look like. Looks like something like this would work on the K3, what do you think? If the manufacturers of this $20 case can do this, surely a professional company like Oberon can do something similar.


Those are the same type of corners as on the M-edge covers as drenee mentions in her post:



> I have a Medge for my Sony Touch. I know the buttons are not near the bottom on the Touch. But the cover has four corners and they cover a very minimal amount of space. Because the reader is smaller the corners can be smaller. I'm wondering if Oberon will be able to do the same thing.
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/prs600-trip.psp Look at the second picture to see what I'm trying to describe.
> deb


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Those are the same kind of corners on my BoxWave Sienna Leather Elite Case(which only cost under $20 including shipping)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

The corners as shown above should be easy to do.  They are only a strip of leather sewn to the cover closer together instead of spread out as Oberon does them now.  Making the points of sewing closer together (closer to the corner itself) makes them pucker and form the corner.  Of course, Oberon would have to use a stiffer piece of leather than they use now.


----------

